# Cherry Audio CS-80?



## grabauf (Nov 1, 2022)

I'm excited!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 1, 2022)

Nice one Fabian. Finally! So after this one let's all whine and ask for a Octave Plateau Voyetra Eight.


----------



## grabauf (Nov 1, 2022)




----------

